

Helping to establish prior art - datashovel

With regard to helping the community establish prior art on patents.  I think one &quot;cog in the wheel&quot; that probably should be in place is a queue-like system that would shuffle patent applications (as they become available on the USPTO website) to relevant newsgroups &#x2F; user groups &#x2F; mailing lists.<p>Thoughts?
======
gus_massa
You may be interested in Ask Patents
([http://patents.stackexchange.com/](http://patents.stackexchange.com/)). It
was created by the team of StackOverflow.

